# BCS: Ljudi obično nisu onakvi kakvim se čine



## TheRock87

> Ljudi obično nisu onakvi kakvim se čine



I know what it means but I don't get the declension of the word "onakvi" (???) and "kakvim" (kakav). I hope you can help me.


----------



## Duya

_Onakvi_ is in nominative, because _nisu_ is a copula (verb whose both arguments are in nominative, denoting identity or membership). 

_Kakvim _is in instrumental. Here, verb _činiti se _(_seem_) takes the argument in instrumental: _Ona se čini glupom_ (_She seems stupid_). However, more often, _činiti se _is used as copulative: it is practically synonymous to say _Ona se čini glupa_. Thus, it is equally valid to say _Ljudi obično nisu onakvi *kakvi* se čine_.


----------



## TheRock87

Duya said:


> _Onakvi_ is in nominative, because _nisu_ is a copula (verb whose both arguments are in nominative, denoting identity or membership).
> 
> _Kakvim _is in instrumental. Here, verb _činiti se _(_seem_) takes the argument in instrumental: _Ona se čini glupom_ (_She seems stupid_). However, more often, _činiti se _is used as copulative: it is practically synonymous to say _Ona se čini glupa_. Thus, it is equally valid to say _Ljudi obično nisu onakvi *kakvi* se čine_.



Thank you Duya! Is it possible to omit "onakvi" in this sentence?


----------



## Duya

Good question.  Yes, I think it is.


----------



## Brainiac

I don't think you can omit it.

_Ljudi obično nisu kakvi se čine_ zvuči nepotpuno, sigurno ne sa glagolom _činiti (se)_.
_Ljudi obično nisu onakvi kakvi se čine -_ štaviše, _onakvi_ se baš naglašava u govoru, jer ta reč ukazuje na razočarenje onoga koji govori.


----------



## xpictianoc

Meni se čini da "kakvim" u toj rečenici upravo je ostatak stare slovenske konstrukcije koja do dan danas je začuvana u poljskom ili ukoliko se ne varam u istočnim slavenskim jezicima, naime, nakon glagola "biti" ide imenica u instrumentalu. Ukoliko već ne nailazim na konstrukcije tipa "biti" + instrumental u BSC, desi se da katkad naiđem na "postati" + instrumental.


----------



## Duya

Pada mi na pamet parola _nikad robom!_, gde je taj instrumental prilično okamenjen. Uz glagol _postati_ još se koristi u hrvatskom, mada uglavnom u literarnom registru; u bosanskom i srpskom je vrlo redak.


----------



## VelikiMag

Uz glagol _smatrati_ se koristi instrumental. Ili predlog _za_ + akuzativ.

_Smatram te prijateljem._


----------

